# Tire size question



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I doubt you will have any issues.
1/2" taller, about 1/2 wider section width..divide that in half for top and bottom, side to side.
Again, I don't think there will be an issue.
https://tiresize.com/calculator/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's*


I have *Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's **(no spacers) for summer tires on my lowered GenI Cruze. I would not go any larger for myself.*


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Your speedometer will be off. It is a taller tire, I would worry about scraping when hitting bumps and turning. Just because I know there is not much clearance height wise on the tires already.


----------

